# white, crusty ..algae?



## JNB (Feb 27, 2011)

The tops of my slow growing leaves, tops of rocks, etc. have developed a white crust "growing" on them. It doesn't scrape off easily and if it does it feels gritty or a little sandy. I thought it might be from hard water at first, but I ruled that out based on some other things. The picture shows some on an anubias. It's actually worse than it looks. Some of the leaves are heavily crusted. sorry it is blurry - no manual focus on the camera. Any ideas?


----------

